# Bracelet your opinion



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bought this to go on the black Bulova lunar pilot but it snags on the case as the spring bar holes are set too deep . Thought I would try on the Seiko , I'm not sure so just after your honest opinion. Does it or doesn't it go?


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

if the watchcase was stainless steel then no, but the gold and black do go , but may be the bracelet is ok in black, however it may be a bit over engineered for the watch , kinda if you know what I mean !

deano


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I know what you mean ,Deano . I'm struggling as to which watch it would look good on .


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

It looks better on the wrist. I think it works on that watch and not a common look, in a good way.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

What model is the Watch?

Strap in my opinion doesn't work but that just my opinion.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

It's a Seiko srpb 32,Jon.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> It's a Seiko srpb 32,Jon.


 Thanks mate.

It's a nice Watch.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Mmmm not for me I'm afraid! But I like the black and gold combo of the watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

I prefer the brown leather strap you had it on.


----------



## Cutting edge (Jan 26, 2018)

I think the black strap is a bit too fancy for that watch. The watch is quite purposeful, and the strap a bit dressy, if anything.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'd give it a 7/10.

I like the black and gold combo, that always looks good. What messes it up a bit for me though is how "fussy" the bracelet is (soooooo many little links in it) and how this does not completely balance with the dial. IMHO this bracelet would work better with a very, very plain dial in a black PVD case, or put a more solid, Oyster style black bracelet on this watch head.

Just my thoughts,

J


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Doesn't do it for me.... sorry.....


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

I agree with most that it just doesn't look right.


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Not quite right for the watch - makes it a bit too much of a mishmash.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear mcb, I was struggling to work out what it is about the combination of black steel bracelet with the watch, as shown, that is just not right. Finally, Myrridin has summed it up for me - a bit too much of a mishmash. The watch makes a bold and simple statement, but is then let down by too many constructional elements in the bracelet such that one needs a strap or a bracelet containing fewer, bolder elements. By the way, I love the watch itself...


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

cheers fella's I tend to agree it just dose nothing for the watch, as mrzee said looks better on the leather so will be put back on that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger Red Hat (Jul 29, 2017)

Doesn't quite work for me but I think it looks ok, try the leather strap


----------

